# New Store?



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just ordered a few things from here pets-megastore.com.au
Got free shipping with ordering over $90. 

I found out that the vet prescribed worm/heartworm/flea control pills was going to be $200.00 ! So I found sentinal for $40 for 6 months but I can split the pills. From Australia.


----------

